# Soundstream Class A 3.0 and 6.0 value



## mnmax8238 (Oct 15, 2017)

I have a Class A 3.0 and 6.0 that have been sitting in my closet for years. They were working when I pulled them out of my vehicle. Im thinking about selling them

Any idea what I should ask for them?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Obviously it depends on condition and if they still work. I would definitely test them out if you can. Otherwise it is a gamble for the buyer on a 25+ year old amp. In above average condition the 3.0 should bring in the $150 range and the 6.0 should bring $300 range.


----------



## mnmax8238 (Oct 15, 2017)

Old Skewl said:


> Obviously it depends on condition and if they still work. I would definitely test them out if you can. Otherwise it is a gamble for the buyer on a 25+ year old amp. In above average condition the 3.0 should bring in the $150 range and the 6.0 should bring $300 range.


Thanks for your input. Yeah they are in excellent condition. I’ll be sending them to Wade for recapping and anything else that needs to be replaced. So they should be almost like new. Not sure if it’s worth it for me to invest the money into them just to sell them. Oh well


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I probably wouldn't bother sending them to be re-furbed just to sell. By the time you pay shipping both ways and pay to have them repaired or recapped you will be near what the 3.0 is worth. I would just try to test them out if you can for a few hours. Pop the backs off and make sure there are no swollen caps or burns marks. And sell them the way they are. If the new owner wants to go to the trouble let them worry with it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mnmax8238 (Oct 15, 2017)

Well, I decided to send them to Wade for a re-furb. They are on their way back to me now, should see them in a couple days.

WTH, I figured I would give them a try to see how they compare to my Mosconis, just for ****s and giggles. Then sell them if I decide not to keep em. or maybe hoard them in th closet again for another 20 years.lol


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I think you are going to love them. Definitely have a warm, sweet sound.


----------

